# Есть на FR-7x возможность менять систему в левой клавиатуре?



## slavicpalca (24 Июн 2011)

Кто знает есть на FR 7X возможность менять систему в левой клавиатуре ,там она европейская(зеркальная),и нота до не в том ряду,как поменять на обычную баянную систему


----------



## BCAS (24 Июн 2011)

Конечно можно. В настройках "free bass" нужно выставить систему "bajan".


----------



## slavicpalca (24 Июн 2011)

*BCAS*,
спасибо...огромное


----------

